

SpringRole – Everyone is a Recruiter - misbah143
https://medium.com/@kar2905/springrole-everyone-is-a-recruiter-a4ba7d1e0578

======
vitd
When they say they've "written 2,000 checks worth $45,000," they're basically
saying they'll pay you, on average, ~$11 per referral? Most employers I've
worked for pay at least $250 per referral for regular work, and much more if
they have an urgent or very specialized need. I'm not sure I see the advantage
of joining this network over just referring people to my current employer.

------
siganakis
Am I right in guessing that a "Passive user" is a user whom you collect
information on without them opting in? E.g. By scraping public profiles or
collecting connections from registered users?

Is it possible to view / check / correct any information about myself if I am
a "passive user" on your platform?

Many eu countries and Austalia have privacy laws around these basic rights.

------
irickt
Site: [http://springrole.com/](http://springrole.com/)

